

Open source CMS Umbraco discards two years of work on rewrite - jta
http://umbraco.com/follow-us/blog-archive/2012/6/13/v5-rip.aspx

======
jta
Original arguments for rewriting: [http://umbraco.com/follow-us/blog-
archive/2010/11/26/umbraco...](http://umbraco.com/follow-us/blog-
archive/2010/11/26/umbraco-5-may-the-blogging-commence)

